

4 Simple Steps to Finding an SEO Friendly Domain Name - adammichaelc
http://www.adamchavez.net/blog/journal/4-simple-steps-to-finding-an-seo-friendly-domain-name/

======
brk
I've never bought into the "SEO-friendly" domain name concept.

Do "Google" "Ebay" "Yahoo" "Skype" "Flickr" etc really evoke images of what
those sites are all about? Flickr comes close, but the misspelling would be
kind of a nullifying effect.

There are plenty of sites like Paypal that have domain names that better
indicate what they do. But still, I doubt anyone googles for "how do I pay my
pal electronically".

Keep domain names short and at least sort-of pronounceable. The rest is
content, marketing, value and luck.

